# DPS scheme, pharmacy postdated? Bought 29/12/2010 but dated 01/01/2011



## green9321 (30 Dec 2010)

I am on prescription medication which is refilled every 28 days. 

This month - December, I filled it on the 1st and it was due again yesterday, the 29th. 

I hoped that I wouldn't have to pay another 120 euro as it had fallen twice in one month but my pharmacist dated the form 01/01/2011 and charged me 120 euro!. 

he do this?? I must say I was very disappointed as I struggle every month to pay 120 euro and was delighted at the prospect of a free month. 

I rang the HSE but the person who can help me is out until next week. 

Can anyone advise me. 

Thank you.


----------



## athens2004 (30 Dec 2010)

the same has happened me so I persume they can do it. You would have had to pay the following month anyway as your prescription would have been up before the end of month.


----------



## green9321 (30 Dec 2010)

Thanks for replying. I still think I should not have had to pay twice in one month. If you are on a repeat prescription every 28 days it will fall due twice in one month in any one year. The pharmacist dated the claim form 01/01/2011 even though I paid for it on the 29th December 2010. My next fill is due on the 27th January. Will he postdate that one until February??. It doesn't seem right.


----------



## ajapale (30 Dec 2010)

Hi Green, (and welcome to AAM!)

What did your pharmacist say when you challenged him on it?

Are you getting any discount from this pharmacist (if not you should ask.)

Perhaps you could consider moving to a different pharmacist?


----------



## athens2004 (30 Dec 2010)

Maybe some pharmacist out there might reply and tell us why?


----------



## fobs (30 Dec 2010)

Wonder why the doctor cannot prescribe months supply which would cover a month whatever many days were in it for repeat scripts.


----------



## ajapale (30 Dec 2010)

I think it might be possible that this was a genuine mistake on the chemists behalf. Perhaps he ran some year end procedure for his accounts and anything dispensed after that date went into the new year?


----------



## huskerdu (31 Dec 2010)

I am guessing here but maybe the Pharmacist thought you were trying to pull a fast one by getting two months meds in one months which is not allowed under the DPS scheme.

However, as the presciption is for 28 days not a calender month, you should not have paid. You will have to get this presciption filled 13 times each year, you should only be paying 120 * 12.  You are not getting a month free. 

I would suggest explaining this to the Pharmacist and insist on my money back,

Alternatively, contact the DPS people directly, explain the situation, and ask for a refund.


----------



## ACA (31 Dec 2010)

It could well turn out that you have already had your 'free' prescription. My husband's 'double month' is October and thus far we have once had the situation that you describe, the date of the prescription being filled being for the following month.

Could it be possible that is what's happened? Rather than take the hard line suggested by other posters, why not ask your pharmacist for a print-out of your payments to see if that clears everything up?


----------



## gegser (27 Jan 2011)

as post #8 points out, you are entitled to 13 refills in a 12 mth period because you are getting on 28 days each time( this seems the industrial standered as set by the HSE for GMS patients and therefore runs over to DPS patients), check with your chemist if you have got only one months supply for the proceeding 12 mths or have you already used your entitlement. if you have not used your entitlement get a send months supply at the end of jan for free and this will cover you through the month of feb. real the fault is lack of communication- the chemist should have explained why he was foward dating your prescription and explained your entitlement


----------



## maureen (28 Jan 2011)

I always get a prescription made out for one month supply, and up the they usually have to up the amounts (as the stuff I get comes in boxes of 30 or so)


----------



## di74 (29 Jan 2011)

I can't understand why monthly prescriptions are made for 28 days either. My other half is on medication and has to get an extra month's supply once a year to cover all the 30/31 day months. I don't think you can get a 'free month' though he still pays €120 each month but just gets an extra box of tablets one month a year.


----------



## TillyD (30 Jan 2011)

This happened to me last Sept, I did question it and he told me because the script was for the following month he wasn't able to charge it for the same month. Even though there are a few days short for each script. He said if he sent it in the HSE would send it back and wouldn't pay it out to him.


----------



## browtal (30 Jan 2011)

I have checked this with HSE. You are entitled to one month free if your prescription is made out for 28 days, as you should not pay more than 12 payments of €120 per year.
I now get my doctor to make the prescription 1/12 meaning a months supply which is dispensed as 30 tabs for a month. It is simpler all round. I had in the past paid the extra €120. Good luck Browtal


----------

